# FS: 3M sand and Hamilton LED strips



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So&#8230; it is time for me to sell my beloved Vicenza 180 (46G). I've had it for about 2.5 years (bought it from Stuart in my early days as a BCA member). For those of you who might not know about these tanks, they are drilled at the bottom so that you can have the canister filter inside the stand and no tubing at the back of the tank. Not only does it look sleek, but it also saves space since you can have the tank right against a wall. You can find lots of pics in my tank journal (2nd link in my signature). The tank is now empty as far as fish go, but I'll keep it running for a few days in case someone wants to see it in action.

I'll list here the different pieces of equipment with individual prices. If you think that any of these prices is unreasonable, please let me know. If you have good arguments, I'll probably be willing to come down in price.

Vicenza 160 tank + stand in excellent condition: $350 - NOW $300 - SOLD. 
Rena XP3 - fully loaded with media: $50 - SOLD.
Hamilton LED strips: 32" white: $30 - NOW $25, 32" blue: $30 - NOW $25, 20" white: $20 - NOW $15 - SOLD. You can find the price for these new on the J&L website. They are still attached to the cover of the Vicenza but they are easy to remove. You'll have to use silicone to stick them back onto something else though.
Tan colour 3M sand - 1.5 bags (~75 pounds) - $45 - NOW $40 - SOLD
Rena inline smart heater - 300W - $20 - SOLD
Red/white rocks (see first pics in the tank journal) - a lot of them - $1.50 per pound - NOW $1 per pound - ON HOLD 
Manzy branch (see last pics in the tank journal): $15 - NOW $10

I think this is it. I'll probably have other miscellaneous items for sale when I tear down both tanks and clean up my supplies.

Everything is available for pick-up in Killarney. I'm willing to deliver the tank for an additional fee, but you'll have to show up here first and pay for it before we (yes, that includes you :bigsmile move it.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Pm sent for inline heater


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated the first post with items sold or on hold.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump. I'll probably tear it down on Sat, so if anyone wants to see it running, now is the time...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long week-end bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

XP3 sold. 1st post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price drop on all items remaining. See first post.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank and stand sold. First post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Long time no bump. 

I've changed the thread title to indicate the main items left. See first post for details.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sand is sold and red/white rocks are on hold. LED strips and manzy branch are still available. First post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

20" LED strip is sold. First post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Closing this thread to start another one from scratch with only the items that are left.


----------

